# Iodine Deficiency, Goitre, and the Biblical Flood



## dreamtime (Jan 7, 2021)

*Introduction



*​

The mainstream model of evolution requires a myth of origin for humanity, and it has provided several different theories on where we come from. With increasing complexity of their origin myths, it becomes more complicated to present this model in a coherent way.

For example, a typical pro-evolutionary argument goes like this:

_"Most investigation of the ice ages focuses on glaciers. But what about tropical lowlands? During the ice ages, those would have been the most hospitable habitats on earth. As the glaciers retreated, sea level rose, inundating those habitats and forcing people inland. That would create tremendous population pressure and force coastal people to compete for resources. Those who moved inland would have suffered a terrible fate without sufficient iodine. Most Neandertal fossils correspond with periods when sea level was high, so they may have been refugees from that coastal competition._​​_Much of the archaeological evidence of early humans probably lies undersea. Even today, Dobson points out, most people live near the sea, which provides ample iodine in the diet. If Neandertal did suffer an iodine deficiency, either through a dietary dearth or physiological inability to extract it, it would have spread through generations because iodine is very important to fetal development. Babies, although apparently normal at birth, soon develop the large head and bones, curved spine, mental and physical retardation, achy joints and other infirmities we know as cretinism._​​_Cro-Magnon, living in those same sites, may have been equipped with a more efficient thyroid gland and undoubtedly obtained iodine from some additional source, perhaps by trading with the iodine-rich coast. They were able to outcompete Neandertal and prosper, but they, too, suffered from cretinism."_​
One interesting paradox is in the story about human evolution and iodine. Soil is a very poor source of iodine, and most areas on earth are actually iodine-deficient, according to mainstream sources. The only reliable way to get ample amounts of iodine is by consuming seafood. This is why mainstream nutritionists recommend to eat seafood once a week, and consume iodised salt. Livestock is being supplemented with large amounts of iodine, or else meat production wouldn't be profitable. For example, pigs are usually fed around 20 times more iodine than humans get. It is well known that iodine is essential for mammals in amounts that are higher than those found offshore (inland). Even today despite widespread artificial enrichment of the food supply according to WHO data, more than 1 billion people on earth are chronically iodine deficient, and suffer from consequences like Goitre and Cretinism.

One explanation in line with the model of evolution is that mammals originally evolved from the sea, and kept the high iodine requirement during the later adaption. Later, even when they moved inwards into the land, humans kept trade routes with those living near the sea because they understood their own dependence on iodine. But sea-water isn't actually a good source of iodine, the only reason seafood is rich in iodine is because algae concentrate the mineral via filtering the water, which then slowly moves up the food chain.

I first came across an alternative explanation on iodine and evolution in a paper by Iodine Researcher Guy Abraham:

_Actually, the oceans are very poor in iodine, based on concentration of this element. Although the largest reservoir of iodine is in the oceans, because of their large volume, the concentration of iodate/iodine/iodide in the oceans is only 0.05 PPM, very dilute indeed, compared to bromide at 70 PPM. For example, to obtain the RDA for iodine from seawater, you need 3 liters. Sea salt is very low in iodide, much lower than iodide in iodized table salt, actually 50 times lower. It is understandable why someone who believes in the theory of evolution has a problem with such high requirements for iodine in an environment depleted of this element. Unless sometimes in the distant past, the topsoil of planet earth contains significant levels of iodine and meeting these high requirements for iodine sufficiency could then be achieved with any diet._​​_The theory of evolution does not offer an intellectually satisfying answer to this paradox. However, the Biblical account of the origin of the world through creation 6000 years ago followed by the fall of man and the flood fits very well the current situation. According to the biblical narrative, the Creator declared planet earth and everything in it perfect. Therefore, the original planet earth contained a topsoil rich in iodine, and all elements required for perfect health of Adam, Eve and their descendants. A rebelled archangel was expelled from God’s Habitation for attempting a hostile takeover (Isaiah 14:12-15). His name was Lucifer before the attempt (Isaiah 14:12) and Satan after his expulsion (Luke 10:18). Satan deceived Eve into believing that she could become a goddess by disobeying her Creator (Genesis 3:4,5). A sequence of events followed, culminating in the worldwide flood 4500 years ago. Following this episode, the receding waters washed away the topsoil with all its elements into oceans and seas. The new topsoil became deficient in iodine and most likely other essential elements, whose essentialities are still unknown. Mountainous areas became the most iodine-deficient because the receding waters were the most rapid over the steep slopes, eroding deeper into the soil. The biblical account of the flood fits very well with the finding of high concentrations of iodine in brines, which accompany oil wells and natural gas deposits. By 1977, the brines associated with deposits of natural gas in Japan accounted for 56% of the world iodine production. The previous existence of iodine-rich living organisms from which came these iodine-rich degradation products strongly suggests that sometime in the distant past, iodine was plentiful on planet earth, and some catastrophic event resulted in washing away the iodine-rich top soil in the oceans. The worldwide flood fits extremely well with the current findings of high iodine concentrations in brines._​
Dr. Abraham discovered through his research in the Iodine Project that humans need at least 10-20 times more iodine than can be found in even the best diets. Only few cultures in the world get enough iodine, from all countries Japan has the highest average iodine intake per person. Japan also is the country with the most centenarians in the world and the lowest cancer rates. With 48 centenarians for every 100,000 individuals, Japan has the highest rates of centenarians in the world.

Looking into the distribution of iodine in the oceans and soil is interesting, because water easily washes iodine out of the soil, into the sea. Lack of iodine on the land could thus indicate a recent cataclysm that washed large amounts of top soil into the sea. It is highly likely that this event, known in our cultural memory as the biblical flood, actually created the oceans.

If the Biblical Flood washed essential minerals from the top-soil into the newly created oceans, we should be able to observe the fowllowing patterns:


The higher you go on earth, the lower the iodine concentration of the soil (The flood washed soil downwards, so mountain areas would be most affected)
The soil would be practically deficient on earth everywhere, not only in the mountain areas, and the largest absolute percentage of iodine on earth would be found in the sea
The cataclysm that created the flood also ripped open the earth crust, and created freshwater lakes. In those areas, flood water from the surrounding areas got washed into newly created soil-free cavities and stayed there. Around those lakes, the iodine content of the soil would be even lower than everywhere else, since the lower parts of earth that got exposed to the surface do not contain any mineral-rich humus. Due to the deep cavities, the water quickly receeded and had no time to avaporate and free the bound minerals again.
All of the above is indeed the case. The regions most deficient in iodine are the mountain areas like in the Andes, as well as the areas around freshwater lakes like the Great Lakes region. The less top soil you have, the less iodine. The more deserted an area, the less iodine.

Coincidentally, when analyzing the old maps we see that the iodine-deficient areas like the Great Lakes, the Andes, The Sahara Desert, as well as Lake Baikal were all created only between the 16th and the 18th Century. This is the time period where I suggest the Biblical Flood happened, and where the oceans got first created.

Looking at the historical data on goitre, it became clear to me that this topic offers us a way to guess when the biblical flood really happened - because the estimation of 6000 years ago is probably flawed. In reality, it happened during the last 1000 years.

*The Flood in the Bible*




_“In the six hundredth year of Noah's life, in the second month, the seventeenth day of the month, the same day were all the fountains of the great deep broken up, and the windows of heaven were opened.”_
*- Genesis 7:11*

_“And the waters prevailed exceedingly upon the earth; and all the high hills, that were under the whole heaven, were covered. Fifteen cubits upward did the waters prevail; and the mountains were covered. And all flesh died that moved upon the earth, both of fowl, and of cattle, and of beast, and of every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth, and every man: All in whose nostrils was the breath of life, of all that was in the dry land, died. And every living substance was destroyed which was upon the face of the ground, both man, and cattle, and the creeping things, and the fowl of the heaven; and they were destroyed from the earth: and Noah only remained alive, and they that were with him in the ark.”_
*-Genesis 7:19-23.

The Creation of Lake Baikal and other deserted areas*



_Lake Baikal appears to be a cavity created by a cataclysm that expanded earth. It appears on the maps only in the 17th Century. It seems to be connected to the event that created the Asian deserts south of it.




stretchmarks in the sea, probably from the earth expansion event_​Some parts of America appear to be "stretched out", just like Asia. When you look at the Western Part of China, the whole of Middle East, and the Western part of America, it certainly looks like stretchmarks, similar to what you see in the oceans. This seems to be connected to barren lands and deserts with not much vegetation. Just what you expect from deeper parts of the earth that get exposed due to earth expansion. So we are looking at a combination of earth expansion and flooding washing top-soil away.






_The Great Lakes region today, and on the Ortelius World Map of 1570. No Grat Lakes visible on the old maps. The flood water receeded into the cavities and washed a lot of nutrients out of the surrounding top soil_



 

 


_Southern Asia shows signs of earth expansion along the area of the Himalayas. On the right you see a part of the Mercator World Map of 1569. The Himalayas should be north of Delhi, and should separate India from a barren wateland, nowadays Tibet. In this old maps instead of Tibet we see rivers and cities, and no clearly visible mountain area that can be compared to the Himalayas. The right map shows part of the Waldseemueller Map of 1507, and where we would expect Tibet are cities and rivers as well._​
This part of Asia, north of the Himalayas, looks like it had been ripped open, and it directly lines up with the stretchmarks of the ocean to the south. You can follow the line from inner Asia over the ocean down to Australia:




It also looks like Lake Baikal to the north of this barren basin in inner Asia was created when the earth widened, as well as Lake Balkhash to the west.

While both have a dubious ancient history, Lake Baikal was first officially discovered in *1643*, and the first recorded mention of Lake Balkhash is in *1644*!

They are not to be found on older maps. Instead, the region was full of vegetation, small lakes, rivers and cities *until the 17th century.*

*

*
No Lake Baikal, no Lake Balkhasch, and no Himalayas on Ortelius' map _Theatrum Orbis Terrarum_ (1570)​
It makes sense that the Himalayas are relatively recent as well and there is no mention of them in ancient history at all. There is no written mention of the Himalayas before the 18th Century. In fact, they were only discovered in 1733:

_In 1733 a French geographer, Jean-Baptiste Bourguignon d'Arville, compiled the first map of Tibet and the Himalayan range based on systematic exploration. In the mid-19th century the Survey of India organized a systematic program to measure correctly the heights of the Himalayan peaks._​​https://www.britannica.com/place/Himalayas/Study-and-exploration​
The Himalayas aren't on the old maps either. On the above map (Theatrum Orbis Terrarum) from 1570 you see rivers and cities north of Delhi where there should be the barren wastelands of Tibet. In fact, the whole of modern Tibet is probably not older than 400 years. It is breathtaking to re-think the history of our planet according to the maps. There is a reason history is filled with myths, these catastrophic events cut people off of their ancestors to a large extent.

We have previously discovered that the Sahara was created during the same time as well:

*400 year old Sahara Desert, or why people forgot everything they knew about Africa*
*What created the Sahara Desert?*
*Annihilated African cities, killed population, establishment lies, Timgad and the Richat Structure Atlantis*
So I won't go further into this topic of map changes and deserts.

I will summarize that we have a lot of evidence to put the world altering event that washed away top-soil everywhere in the world into the timeframe between 1500 and 1800.

*History of Goitre and Cretinism in Remote Mountain People*



_Goitre as an example of degeneration due to the inability of humans to adapt to the post-flood world with its change in mineral composition of the soil as well as abrupt change in climate, and sun activity_​First, we need to understand when the concept of Goitre and Cretinism - the most well-known symptoms of extreme iodine deficiency, and associated with loss of intelligence - first popped up in our culture. This will give us a good understanding of the time frame of the flooding of earth, since goitre and cretinism would be the first result of societies who are confronted with a sudden change in iodine levels in the local soil.

While the are mentions of goitre from before the 19th Century, the term itself was popularized  around 1835 in the medical field, and it seems society started to observe the issue starting in the 18th Century. Per Google Ngram of the Term 'Goitre':



​Given the fact that written literature always lags behind real-life, we can assume that goitre become a widespread problem starting around the year 1700. Starting with the early 19th Century, we are seeing the first scientific explorations of remote mountain villagers. In some areas of the world, entire villages, for example in Switzerland, were degenerating, and almost everyone had goitre, and many children were born cretins.

Understandably, the term 'Cretin' is older than the term 'Goitre', since the latter was mostly connected to a medical diagnosis, while the former started as a pejorative swearword in the late 17th, early 18th century.

It is derived from _cretine - _French for _alluvium, _meaning_ *s*_*oil deposited by flowing water,* a perfect description of the flood.




Quote from "The History of Clinical Endocrinology":​
The question of endemic goitre cropped up again and again. We have already seen that Felix Platter referred to cretinism in his native Valais, but Paracelsus, Muenster, Lange, Stumpf, and Campbell had also referred to it. After Platter there was the only book by Wolfgang Hoefer: _Hercules medicus sive locoum communium liber _(Vienna, 1657), which discussed the cause of goitre by air, water and food. Dr. Edward Browne was the eldest son of Sir Thomas Browne, a physician in Norwich, who was the author of _Religio Medici_. Edward Browne had studied in Cambridge nad at Oxford, became a Fellow of the Royal Society, a President of the College of Physicians and was on the staff of St. Bartholomew's Hospital in London. He became especially known when he described his extensive travels in Europe in the 1660s. Of particular interest is his account of his travels to Vienna and from there to Hungary and other parts of the Austrian Empire. In the Styrian Alps he noted:​​_"In these districts there are many goitrous people. Many here have great throats, some as big as their heads, many are blind, others dumb, and fools withall; without the town there is an hospital for such as have lost their voice, their wits, or are otherwise oppressed by their great throats... the better sort of people which live well, drink wine and good beer, are less subject to them. I saw bigger throats in these parts than any I have observed in the Alpine part of Savoy. "_​​... In the Valais of Switzerland, 'cretin' has been the word used for centuries, to denote goitrous, dwarfed, deaf and dumb unfortunates, who occurred there more often than in other places. In the valley of the Aosta (Piedmont), such human beings were lumped together with the insane, all being called 'Pazzi'. In the report of a Royal Commission on cretinism in the Kingdom of Sardinia in 1848, the incidence of cretinism in the Aosta valley was put as high as 28%.​​... In his major work _Des maladies mentales _(Paris, 1838), Jean Etienne Dominique Esquirol advanced yet another theory on the derivation of 'Cretin':​​_"Might not the denomination cretin come from the obsolete word 'Cretine' which has the same meaning as alluvium? Has not this name been transferred to individuals who have become infirm in consequence of having dwelt upon an alluvial soil?"_​

If the date of the travels of Edward Brown in the 1660s are correct, we can place the flood that washed the soil into the sea and caused the widespread condition of iodine deficiency into the time around 1600 or earlier. Sadly many of the earliest books were back-dated after publication, so we can't be sure on that one. Only by the 19th century, do publications on goitre become common. The previous references to Goitre by people like Paracelsus are unfortunately very opaque and don't help us when it comes to discovering the time of the flood.

It took Switzerland until 1922 to fortify their salt with iodine, which quickly eliminated the extreme cases of iodine deficiency.

In the early 20th Century, a dentist named Weston Price visited the remains of traditional cultures on earth to study their health, and it's relation to diet. An excerpt from his book "Nutrition and Physical Degeneration" (1939):



​


> In Africa I found many tribes gathering certain plants from swamps and marshes and streams, particularly the water hyacinth. These plants were dried and burned for their ashes which were put into the foods of mothers and growing children. A species of water hyacinth is shown in Fig. 130. The woman shown in Fig. 130, with an enormous goiter, had come down from a nine-thousand-foot level in the mountains above Lake Edward. Here all the drinking water was snow water which did not carry iodine. She had come down from the high area to the sixthousand-foot level to gather the water hyacinth and other plants to obtain the ashes from these and other iodine carrying plants to carry back to her children to prevent, as she explained, the formation of "big neck," such as she had. The people living at the six-thousand-foot level also use the ashes of these plants.



As a summary, we can conclude that  the symptoms of widespread iodine deficiency only began to get culturally observed, according to relatively reliable written sources, starting with the 17th Century. Only by the mid 19th Century, around 200 years later, the condition was understood well enough to understand the actual cause of goitre - iodine deficiency. It was shortly afterwards, that iodine supplements became wildly popular.

Some tribes and cultures were able to understand the connection between goitre and foods in the post-diluvian times - like the cited African Tribe, while others were completely clueless, for example the one in Switzerland. We see a lack of knowledge, and those cultures that understood the connection probably re-discovered it by accident.

What we see here with the lack of knowledge about human nature, biology, and medicine, is the consequence of a traumatic cataclysm that wiped out the foundation of human life itself in many areas of the world.

Consistent with the flood theory of iodine deficiency in soils, the Alpine regions of Switzerland became a hotspot of Cretinism and Goitre, and it seems in the 19th Century, almost enitre populations were affected. This implies the question: How long can a group of people breed and create offspring, instead of simply going extinct, when 30% of the population are already affected by cretinism? If the Aosta Valley in Switzerland is a representative example, by mid 19th Century, the population was already degenerated to a point where it could not survive without outside help at all.

How many generations after the flood had created the iodine-deficient conditions in the Alpine regions of Switzerland does it take to reach a cretinism rate of 30%? How many generations can a group of people sustain itself under such conditions? I would think not more than 200 years, since reproduction is impossible with extreme iodine deficiency. So in my view this is one of the best indications that the world altering flooding event happened very recently, my guess would be in around 1700.


*The speed of distribution of iodine and the last Ice Age*​According to the Paper "_The Origin of Iodine in Soil: II. Iodine in Soils of Germany_" by Schnell et. al in the Journal "Chemie der Erde, Vol. 59" it only takes around 1238 years for the current concentration of iodine in german soil to be deposited by rain. In other words, if the iodine concentration of the soil was zero 1238 years ago, it would have taken the last 1000 years to reach the current concentration via rainfall alone, since rainfall is the primary way soils accumulate iodine. Since the scientists measured the iodine concentraiton on multiple locations with different iodine levels, they arrived at an average time of 1238 to fill up the iodine inventories, but most of the locations indicate that it has taken no more than 1000 years to fill up the soil with iodine, since we can assume that the soil was not 100% iodine free after the flood.




In the study, the scientists measured the iodine concentration in rainfall and compared it to the actual iodine concentration in the soil in different german areas. From the available data, they concluded that if the Glaciers in the last Ice Age had washed all the iodine into the sea 10,000 years ago, it would have only taken on average 1238 years for the iodine concentration to normalize again. It is the only study that actually measures rain iodine levels in relation to soil iodine.

However, there is one big flaw with the interpretation of the raw data. It operates in the context that the Ice Age ended roughly 10,000 years ago, and that the iodine concentrations were zero shortly after the ice age was over when the glaciers melted and the soil was washed into the sea.

In light with the other evidence I have provided, the rain distirbution of iodine as provided by this study shows that it only takes a couple hundred years for extremely iodine deficient soils to concentrate the current amounts of iodine.

In other words, the low concentrations of iodine in the soils around the world indicate that the flood happened only a couple hundred years ago, and we are still in the process where an equilibrium between rain iodine and soil iodine has to be reached. This is supported by the fact that iodine concentrations in soils still differ wildly, even in the same country. For example, in the above study, there's a 300% difference in concentration of iodine in the soils between the 5 locations given:




Since over a long enough period of time, rainfall should create an equilibrium of iodine in the soil, this supports the idea that the flood happened relatively recently. If the low concentrations of iodine in the above study were the result of the last Ice Age 10,000 years ago, we would see higher iodine concentration in the soil today.

The back-calculated length of time to fill up the iodine inventories is actually a good indicator of the maximum amount of time past since the flood. The study thus sets an upper limit: Given uniform rainfall, we can say that the flood happened during the last 723 years, otherwise the area at Humtrup/Westerland would have way higher iodine levels in the soil. Assuming that the flood did not wash 100% of the iodine in Humtrup into the sea, we can assume that post-flood the concentration of iodine was >0. For example, if the Humtrup iodine concentration post-flood was 50 x10^-2, the flood would have happened around 350 years ago.

To get a better understanding of the date of the flood, we would need to find soil with the lowest amount of iodine and compare it with the average iodine deposition from rainfall. Unfortunately, the data from Humtrup is the closest we have.
​There are other signs that the iodine content of land regions has been steadily increasing during the last decades due to rainfall, which is in contrast to the hypothesis that it took 10,000 years for the current equilibrium to be reached.

Not only that, recent studies indicate that the deposition of iodine into the inland areas is actually increasing in an unexpected rate, calling into question the hypothesis that it takes thousands of years for iodine to be deposited into the inland areas. During the last 70 years alone the iodine concentration of the remote Alpine regions at least tripled:

_"Here we use seasonally resolved records from an Alpine ice core to investigate 20th century changes in atmospheric iodine. After carefully considering possible postdepositional changes in the ice core record, we conclude that iodine deposition over the Alps increased by at least a factor of 3 from 1950 to the 1990s in the summer months, with smaller increases during the winter months." - _https://www.pnas.org/content/115/48/12136​
Of course the scientists actually blame this sudden increase on "anthropogenic climate change". But in my view, these numbers indicate that the iodine concentrations on earth are changing rapidly in favor of more iodine in land areas, since the high concentration of iodine in the sea compared to the land is unnatural, and not in equilibrium. Since iodine is a volatile halogen, it is expected to get transported from sea into land easily.

*The Iodine Craze of the 19th Century and Big Pharma*​The 19th Century saw an explosion in scientific knowledge, and by 1829, a French Doctor named Jean Lugol had created a liquid solution of iodine for medical use. With the increased knowledge about mineral deficiencies and disease, a hype began to form around certain health products. Lugol's Iodine is a good example, as well as American Lithia Water (which containted high doses of Lithium, a psychoactive mineral).

Lugol's Iodine became the universal antibiotic of the 19th Century and saved countless lifes. It took a hundred years to make people forget this, and with the discovery of semi-synthetic and synthetic antibiotics, the PTB slowly but steadily oppressed the old methods of healing disease. Both Lugol's Iodine and Lithia Water got badmouthed and buried.

_Some 50 years ago, Nobel laureate Albert Szent Györgyi, the physician who discovered vitamin C in 1928 and who was a medical student in the early 1900s, wrote: “When I was a medical student, iodine in the form of KI was the universal medicine. Nobody knew what it did, but it did something and did something good. We students used to sum up the situation in this little rhyme: ‘If ye don’t know where, what, and why, prescribe ye then K and I.’ Our medical predecessors, possessing very few and crude instruments only, had to make use of two given by nature (the use of which has since gone out of fashion): eyes and brains. They were keen observers and the universal application of iodide might have been not without foundation.”_​​_The phenomenal growth of iodine-containing products, from 10 preparations listed in the pharmacopoeias in 1851 to 1,700 approved pharmacopoeial names assigned to iodine-containing products in 1956, is compelling evidence for the widespread applications of iodine in medicine: *“In the Great Exhibition at the Crystal Palace in Hyde Park in May 1851, iodine and iodine compounds were publicly shown for the first time by ten pharmaceutical firms*, … by 1890, to choose a date at random, the 6th edition of Martindale’s Extra Pharmacopoeia sponsored 30 medicaments derived from iodine; the Iodine Centenary Volume compiled by The Prescriber in 1914 mentions 45 iodine preparations; by 1928 Martindale had extended its coverage to 128 iodine items; and, in an International Index published in 1956, and devoted exclusively to iodine pharmaceuticals, no less than 1,700 approved pharmacopoeial names, proprietary names, synonyms, and alternative designations are alphabetically listed.”_​​_By the early 1900s iodine was well-established in medical and surgical practices, as described in the Encyclopedia Britannica 11th Edition published in 1910-1911._​​_https://www.optimox.com/iodine-study-14_​
Nowadays we only get enough iodine to prevent the most acute deficiency syndromes, but not enough to actually thrive. Only people in very few areas of the world get enough iodine, for example those living on traditional Japanese diet, or people living on the Spanish coast with a diet high in shellfish. Coincidentally, both Japanese and Spanish are among those countries with the highest life expectency in the world.

Many animals go to great length at satisfying their iodine requirements, like the Bonobos:




The history of the use of iodine in medicine as an universal antibiotic and health-promoting substance shortly after it's discovery, and the subsequent suppression 100 years later by the medical establishment shows that humans naturally understand the world around them, but that there are powerful forces in our world that don't want us to go back into a state of abundance and health. The history of goitre, cretinism and the discovery of their connection to iodine als gives us a clue about when the flooding event that changed the mineral composition of the soil really happened - once confronted by a problem, humans either go extinct, or look for solutions (fight and flight response). Modern medicine is rooted in this search for solutions, and for understanding of the post-flood world, but this has been forgotten. By the end of the 19th Century, people had already figured out many parts of the puzzle.

After the flooding of earth, many things changed, including the mineral composition of the soil. But also probably the climate and the activity of the sun. Thus we are actually living in a world where we don't really fit in. This is not the world that was created for us, and the abrupt changes after the last worldwide cataclysm give a better understanding into why infectious and degenerative diseases have increased exponentially during the last 300 years. While most researchers try to frame everything within the context of slow evolution, a closer look reveals that the model of evolution is full of contradictions and is only used as a tool to suppress our true history, and our true destiny.

*Metals, Alchemy and the Quest for Eternal Life


*​Why were the alchemists of old obsessed with metals? Were metals only used as a metaphor for the transmutation of the human soul, or did they know something we don't? When looking into nutrition, it quickly becomes obvious that minerals have an intimate connection to different mental states, and thus it would be no surprise if our ancestors had a detailed map of the relationship between metals/minerals and the body/psyche/soul.

For example, when humans began to experiment with metals that were never part of the earth soil (we artificially extracted them from deep mines) - like mercury - they quickly realized that it's turning people into zombies:

_"Mad as a hatter" is a colloquial English phrase used in conversation to suggest (lightheartedly) that a person is suffering from insanity. It is believed to emanate from Luton, Bedfordshire, in eastern England, where men in the area worked predominantly in the hattery business, which used mercury in the hat making process. The accumulation of mercury in the body causes symptoms similar to madness. The earliest known appearance of the phrase in print is in an 1829 issue of Blackwood's Edinburgh Magazine._​​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_as_a_hatter​​Interestingly, mercury is one of the most important metals in alchemy, and there are some who say that mercury was used as the primary ingredient for the free energy technology powering the old houses. Which appears to be contradictory. If the old world was powered by mercury, how can it be so toxic?

It has been noted that mercury exerts its negative effect via replacing essential metals in the body, thus maybe starting a misdirected process of alchemical transformation and transmutation, for example by blocking the connection between the body and the chakras.




https://www.prestigeroofinglv.com/copper-roofing-domes-around-the-world/​
Another interesting mineral is copper. The world of antiquity was a world of copper-roofs. The ancient buildings were all created with very durable copper roofs, according to some experiments these roofs can last up to 1000 years without any repair. Rainfall washes some of that copper from the roofs into the soil, thereby nourishing the plants, and creating an antibiotic and health-promoting effect.

The use of copper in antiquity was widespread. For example, people primarily used cookware made out of copper, thus their food was very high in copper as well. Additionally, copper tools were buried into the soil.

_They picked a relatively simple eye salve calling for garlic, onions and cow bile, to be mixed with wine and aged in a copper vessel._​​https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/those-medieval-doctors-may-have-been-something-n333561​
Modern technology tries to replicate this antimicrobial effect:

_The shell of the tram is made from dark wood and tinted glass while the handrails are made of antimicrobial copper._​https://wonderfulengineering.com/europes-futuristic-new-e-trams-moving-architectural-work/​​Some even speculate that humans pre-flood were running on copper instead of iron for oxygen transport in the blood.

On the other hand, an excess of copper is associated wiht mental disease: Why copper toxicity could be causing your mental illness symptoms | Deb Tokarz, Author "I Cu Copper"

Either way, it becomes obvious that metals are central to the functions of the human body, especially the nervous system, and the psyche, and thus metals are one of the most important factors that control the interplay between the soul, the chakras, and the human body.

*Conclusion*


​Dr. Abraham with his iodine project showed that many health problems can be corrected simply by taking large amounts of iodine. People report a sense of wellbeing and feeling alive for the first time. Maybe he had discovered a part of the old alchemical knowledge that had been lost after the flood.

The old esoteric traditions speak about a primordial enemy of mankind, and his desire to undermine our spiritual evolution. It is said that we have around us an energy body that protects us. The only way to attack us would be via weakening this energy body. There are many ways to do this.
​_"We have a predator that came from the depths of the cosmos and took over the rule of our lives. Human beings are its prisoners. The Predator is our lord and master. It has rendered us docile, helpless. If we want to protest, it suppresses our protest. If we want to act independently, it demands that we don't do so... I have been beating around the bush all this time, insinuating to you that something is holding us prisoner. Indeed we are held prisoner!" _​​_"This was an energetic fact for the sorcerers of ancient Mexico ... They took us over because we are food for them, and they squeeze us mercilessly because we are their sustenance. just as we rear chickens in chicken coops, the predators rear us in human coops, humaneros. Therefore, their food is always available to them."_​_*-*_* Carlos Castaneda*​​Then there was the mystic G.I. Gurdjieff who proposed the idea that humanity is food for the moon:

_“The Moon is actually a fragment of this Earth, which must now constantly maintain the Moon’s existence. Everything living on the Earth, people, animals, plants, is food for the Moon. The Moon is a huge living being feeding upon all that lives and grows on the Earth.”_​*- G.I. Gurdjieff*​​Before iodine deficient people were called cretins, the older word used was lunatic, and people back then understood that everything dark, evil and negative came from the moon. The moon plays a role in alchemy as well, being connected to the element silver.

It is interesting to note that the planetary metals in alchemy are mostly toxic per our modern understanding (mercury, silver, lead, etc.), while the mundane metals are those that actually promote health (zinc, magnesium, sulfur, etc.). Maybe alchemy was an attempt to understand the metals that are connected to our dark side, and to reduce the influence of those powers over our lifes. The sole purpose of planets in the sky might be in keeping humanity asleep, under the influence of planetary metals like mercury, tin, lead, etc.

The flood has to bee seen in a broader context, where our world was changed in a way as to cause the actual fall of mankind. With the connections of our chakras to our nervous system blocked, we have lost the ability to easily connect to the godly energies, the upper world, the sun energy.

Framing things more positively, the catalcysm that triggered the flood catapulted humanity into darkness, and this was probably no accident. The journey of humanity and the Fall are closely connected. The Fall and subsequent Awakening is an important process in spiritual growth, it's a journey into the underworld where we are being confronted with a dark side of ourselves. The true process of transformation can only be understood when looking at humanity as a whole. The post-flood Dark Ages represent a part that was always within us. If it was always within us, the only way to overcome it is to go through it.

You can find the german translation of this article here.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 8, 2021)

This reply may seem flippant in light of this important essay, but the OP does give one more reason to consume garlic.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 8, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> *Introduction
> View attachment 5297*​
> The mainstream model of evolution requires a myth of origin for humanity, and it has provided several different theories on where we come from. With increasing complexity of their origin myths, it becomes more complicated to present this model in a coherent way.
> 
> ...



I've been reading this offline.
Bravo.
Probably the most important work ever to have been posted on SH. I will join the discussion tomorrow, it's the wee hours now and I must sleep.


----------



## Trip (Jan 9, 2021)

Here’s a screenshot of my Ngram Veiwer search for “goitre”

The earliest book on the list that for sure mentions the goitre you’re talking about dates to 1611 (A Dictionarie of the French and English Tongues. Compiled by Randle Cotgrave)

Etymonline says the english word was coined in the 1620’s from the 16th century French word

I did an Ngram Viewer search for the French word and the results had a number of 16th century publications including the word




I figured I’d drop this info here so you can use it


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 9, 2021)

Trip said:


> I figured I’d drop this info here so you can use it



Thanks, yeah there are some earlier mentions, also for other terms like the latin version for cretinism, or 'goiter'.


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 9, 2021)

Fascinating. Dreamtime had already started tracking this theory in a response on the old website and finally got back to the subject.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 9, 2021)

I really think you're on to something here in tracing the flood dynamics. You got me thinking about soil nutrients and plant dynamics. You could possibly also track down timing of the flood if there are any countries with old medical records to show other diseases such as anemia which would be related to depleted soil or others due to excessive micronutrients.
This is easily reflected in the types of plants and plant growth around the world.Take the Amazon basin luscious growth for example, that's not all climate related.
      I looked for maps  of
soil nutrient deficiency around the world. Surprisingly, India has done the most extensive investigations into their soil followed by Africa ,or should I say interested parties have surveyed these details in Africa.
Here's a good link for Africa
*Soil nutrient maps of Sub-Saharan Africa*
Source

The Africa Soil Information Services project helps meet these needs with a gridded Soil Information System of Africa at 250 m resolution, which shows the spatial distribution of primary soil properties (including depth to bedrock, soil particle size fractures (texture), pH, content s of coarse fragments, organic carbon and exchangeable cations such as CA, Mg, Na, K and Al).


India soil maps

Zinc is a big one around the world.

Plants in general need 17 essential elements (out of a total of 103 known elements); 14 are derived from the soil. Some other plant species also need sodium (Na) and silicon (Si). In addition to these elements, animals require selenium (Se) and iodine (I) in small amounts.


MobileNon-mobileNitrogen (N)Calcium (Ca)Sulfur (S)Iron (Fe)Magnesium (Mg)Zinc (Zn)Potassium (K)Manganese (Mg)Phosphorus (P)Boron (Bo)


*Essential elements for plants and the common plant available soil solution form(s).*


MacronutrientsSourceC - CO₂AirH - H₂OAirO - O₂AirN - NH₄⁺ or NO₃¯Air initially; following N₂ fixation it comes dominantly from the soilP - PO₄³¯, HPO₄²¯, or , H₂PO₄¯SoilK - K⁺SoilCa - Ca²⁺SoilMg - Mg²⁺SoilS - SO₄²¯Soil

*Micronutrients (Trace elements) for plants and the common plant available soil solution form(s).*


MacronutrientsSourceFe - Fe²⁺ or Fe³⁺SoilCu - Cu²⁺SoilMn - Mn²⁺SoilZn - Zn²⁺SoilB - H₃BO₃⁰ (noncharged) or H₂BO₃⁻SoilCl - Cl¯SoilMo - MoO₄²⁺SoilNi - Ni²⁺Soil

Trace elements/micro nutrients.

In summary,plant types,plant nutrients coupled with early migration maps may help define the dates. I've been having heaps of trouble putting my post together so I'm going to leave it at that.The soil maps should be useful at least.


----------



## Albert (Jan 9, 2021)

Nutrient deficiency and toxicity are at the root of most illness. It is a area that I have studied and lived for several decades now, and as a result escaped  medical issues that  mainstream doctors tried to push in me. As a result, at 62 I am healthier than ever and never get sick, nor have I been to a doctor for illness in over 13 years.

getting back to the focus of this thread. I Looked into the iodine deficiency thing about two years ago and was stunned to learned so much, especially how F can substitute for Iodine since they are both Halogens.to that end I hqve been taking Nascent Iodine in the form of X2 from the Infowars store. I also take cell salts, Hylands Bioplasma (very inexpensive) for many years in order to minimize nutrient deficiencies. Also, consume green juices and algae,chorella, to help detox, and only drink filtered water. All I can say is I am as healthy as I ever have been and my mind is sharp - unlike the growing number if sheeple


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Jan 9, 2021)

Amazing! Probably one of the most detailed correlations of a human syndrome with world history.  It really is an excellent argument point for flooding.  
Unfortunately in more recent times, mainly the early 1900's, incorporation of Bromides in baking goods, Flouride & Chlorine in water, body-care products and pharmaceuticals, and the off-gassing of those halogens (lights, industry, etc), makes it more difficult for the body to uptake the Iodine/Iodide into the thyroid.  Since those compounds, on the elemental level look similar to Iodine/iodide to the receptor sites, the thyroid becomes even more crippled due to its reduction of open receptor sites (most being saturated by those other halogens), the competition of the elements in the body, and sometimes simply taking Lugol's solution, can't bring the organ/body to full function - the body has to detox the other halogens first.  Key is removing oneself from an environment rich of those body saboteurs. 

I digress, amazing posting!


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 9, 2021)

Obssessedstudent said:


> Amazing! Probably one of the most detailed correlations of a human syndrome with world history.  It really is an excellent argument point for flooding.
> Unfortunately in more recent times, mainly the early 1900's, incorporation of Bromides in baking goods, Flouride & Chlorine in water, body-care products and pharmaceuticals, and the off-gassing of those halogens (lights, industry, etc), makes it more difficult for the body to uptake the Iodine/Iodide into the thyroid.  Since those compounds, on the elemental level look similar to Iodine/iodide to the receptor sites, the thyroid becomes even more crippled due to its reduction of open receptor sites (most being saturated by those other halogens), the competition of the elements in the body, and sometimes simply taking Lugol's solution, can't bring the organ/body to full function - the body has to detox the other halogens first.  Key is removing oneself from an environment rich of those body saboteurs.
> 
> I digress, amazing posting!



Have you looked into the frightening history of PFOA (there's a great movie about this topic called _Dark Waters_)? It's a fluoride, and pretty presistent, so I guess it's a very powerful iodine receptor blocker.


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Jan 9, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Obssessedstudent said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing! Probably one of the most detailed correlations of a human syndrome with world history.  It really is an excellent argument point for flooding.
> ...


oh yes! disgusting.  Across the board, there's something eerie about how constant the bombardment to the thyroid there is - a constant crippling of the human state, especially for fertility and growth


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 12, 2021)

Excellent post!  I was thinking that there may be a confounding factor to the hypothesis that only the great flood or floods washed away the iodine and that is the sky mud rains in the temperate climates and snow mud in the colder areas during some resets would cover the existing soil.  Also there are falls of sand, gravel, stones, carbonaceous materials, sulfur compounds, etc. during resets that have no fossils of any kind plant or animal in these deposits, so there would be a covering of the original soil with these sky born materials up to very high depths.  In effect the iodine would be located 80 feet below this new surface and unavailable for the ecosystem.  My original hypothesis is that the great flood happened somewhere between 1486 and 1492 which would nearly fit into  your timeline.  There seems to be a sky clay rain event in the 1812 time frame which would have covered the original soil again with a deep layer.  During reset  phenomena elements are created with EM forces and also radioactive elements are created.  For instance after the Tunguska event the main round area of the blast, trees did not grow back because of the radioactive elements in the soil created by the blast.  A Russian researcher has pin pointed a world wide flood event in 1707 which raised the oceans and seas by 10's of feet quickly but not as large as the great flood. Like some Russian researchers you have found a physical system to gauge time.  The section on the Himalayas is quite interesting in that 1733 is a very late date for a great mountain chain to be discovered and if true shows that geological processes can create fantastic change in topography in short amounts of time throwing traditional geology out the window.  Love your out of the box thinking!


----------



## Oracle (Jan 13, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> Excellent post!  I was thinking that there may be a confounding factor to the hypothesis that only the great flood or floods washed away the iodine and that is the sky mud rains in the temperate climates and snow mud in the colder areas during some resets would cover the existing soil.  Also there are falls of sand, gravel, stones, carbonaceous materials, sulfur compounds, etc. during resets that have no fossils of any kind plant or animal in these deposits, so there would be a covering of the original soil with these sky born materials up to very high depths.  In effect the iodine would be located 80 feet below this new surface and unavailable for the ecosystem.  My original hypothesis is that the great flood happened somewhere between 1486 and 1492 which would nearly fit into  your timeline.  There seems to be a sky clay rain event in the 1812 time frame which would have covered the original soil again with a deep layer.  During reset  phenomena elements are created with EM forces and also radioactive elements are created.  For instance after the Tunguska event the main round area of the blast, trees did not grow back because of the radioactive elements in the soil created by the blast.  A Russian researcher has pin pointed a world wide flood event in 1707 which raised the oceans and seas by 10's of feet quickly but not as large as the great flood. Like some Russian researchers you have found a physical system to gauge time.  The section on the Himalayas is quite interesting in that 1733 is a very late date for a great mountain chain to be discovered and if true shows that geological processes can create fantastic change in topography in short amounts of time throwing traditional geology out the window.  Love your out of the box thinking!



With regard to the upheaval and submerging of the Earth, a friend of mine just got back from a road trip through the Australian Alps.
She visited a newly found/unearthed cave while there,  unearthed literally.... it was found by someone observing a bush move and on investigation a small fist sized hole was found in the mountain through which a breeze was blowing. The relevant thing here is that they had to *empty the cave of masses of dirt before they could enter and inside on the floor were found sea shell fossil*s including one not previously seen before.These mountains are 3,000 feet above sea level! Mind blown.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 17, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> Excellent post! I was thinking that there may be a confounding factor to the hypothesis that only the great flood or floods washed away the iodine and that is the sky mud rains in the temperate climates and snow mud in the colder areas during some resets would cover the existing soil. Also there are falls of sand, gravel, stones, carbonaceous materials, sulfur compounds, etc. during resets that have no fossils of any kind plant or animal in these deposits, so there would be a covering of the original soil with these sky born materials up to very high depths. In effect the iodine would be located 80 feet below this new surface and unavailable for the ecosystem. My original hypothesis is that the great flood happened somewhere between 1486 and 1492 which would nearly fit into your timeline. There seems to be a sky clay rain event in the 1812 time frame which would have covered the original soil again with a deep layer. During reset phenomena elements are created with EM forces and also radioactive elements are created. For instance after the Tunguska event the main round area of the blast, trees did not grow back because of the radioactive elements in the soil created by the blast. A Russian researcher has pin pointed a world wide flood event in 1707 which raised the oceans and seas by 10's of feet quickly but not as large as the great flood. Like some Russian researchers you have found a physical system to gauge time. The section on the Himalayas is quite interesting in that 1733 is a very late date for a great mountain chain to be discovered and if true shows that geological processes can create fantastic change in topography in short amounts of time throwing traditional geology out the window. Love your out of the box thinking!



Thank you.

I agree we have several confounding factors here, since there are many signs for multiple flooding events during the last maybe 1000 years.

In practice, this should not matter much - the realization of nutrient deficiencies and toxicity due to abrupt earth changes could lead humanity towards a path of healing. Albeit, no one cares, so currently we are left with speculating about details.

Sadly, humanity currently shows no signs of waking up to it's true past, although this can of course change any time.


----------



## Luz Bella (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you for your investigation. Excellent way to define more accurately the time frame of the cataclysm of the deluge. 

I was raised in a family that always had iodine in the medicine cabinet and used it for every wound, scratch or sore throat we had. My mother purified water and vegetables with it and gave it to us to make gargles with some periodicity. 

Also, most of our kitchen utensils, pots, spoons, pitchers, were made of copper. And from generation to generation we have the recipes of natural remedies that involve putting some mixtures of herbs and metals....under the moon light...or under the dew. Yes, as Paracelsus did.

And..............my mother had a big jar full of........mercury. This mercury was collected through many years at least from two generations earlier. She let us play with it. We never knew it was toxic. I remember how pleasant it was to feel its coldness on my hand and how fun it was to divide it in tiny parts that became beautiful spheres that joined together to form a big silver ball.

Mercury is the "messenger of the gods". Maybe this is one of the reasons why it is deemed "toxic". To keep the humans as slaves made of mud...cutting their spiritual wings and to stop the  developing of their innate antennae.
Maybe. 

Mercury has wings. It flies. It connects. It open portals. It crosses dimensions. He is the messenger.

(I know mercury is the main part of alternative TV antennas. I saw it or read it somewhere.)

Maybe mercury is one of the enhancers of my supernatural -or more correctly: Real Natural habilities: telepathy, telekinesis, bilocation, the poltergeist phenomenon and so on...

When the new energy saver light bulbs arrived I was shocked to learn about all the protocols to follow if one light bulb brake in the house, because it has mercury in it.

But by that time I already knew something was "upside down" in this world and that the PTB were the "deceiver" to overcome.

In 2006 I had the hunch to made an Internet research about several topics. I learned a lot and the first thing I did was to throw to the garbage the microwave oven, quit eating sugar, and learned more about iodine among other elements, substances and foods.   ( I innately was vegan since childhood. I simply cried as hell in front of meat, eggs and milk. I was forced to eat them so I just swallowed them controlling my nausea. As an adult I gained my freedom to just eat my beloved vegan diet).

About the iodine, I already had it in my medicine cabinet following the family tradition. But after the  research I did in 2006 I was more aware and grateful about its benefits.

When this plan-demic began I just filled one atomizer with iodine. And I spray the air, walls, and above all my family. 

One of my children is in Europe and I told him to buy iodine. But he told me there's nowhere to be found. 

I checked it on the internet. It's banned in Europe because of the concern of an overdose in humans(.... aha yeah...sure....)

But there's no "concern" about telling us to put one drop of chlorine per liter of water to purify it. (Yeah....our bodies can benefit from chlorine and we will absorbe it....it's so natural to us. Rolling my eyes).

Well...Ok. .. deep sigh...

Let's our inner LIGHT and knowledge to guide us.

And yes....this Fall of humanity and its eventual Awakening is part of The Game. We are playing inside the labyrinth. Let's tune up the many bodies we have into the One glorious body we already are. 

Ultimately we are God playing seek and hide with IT self.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 17, 2021)

@Luz Bella Thanks for your story. I don't agree about the mercury though - I think it's extremely toxic. Liquid mercury is not absorbed through skin, though, only via breathing in fumes. As far as I remember, organic mercury on the other hand goes through the skin pores and will kill you. I agree that we don't know the whole story about mercury.


----------



## Luz Bella (Jan 17, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> @Luz Bella Thanks for your story. I don't agree about the mercury though - I think it's extremely toxic. Liquid mercury is not absorbed through skin, though, only via breathing in fumes. As far as I remember, organic mercury on the other hand goes through the skin pores and will kill you. I agree that we don't know the whole story about mercury.


Ok. ?.....yes.....don't try this at home. ?


----------



## Moonstar (Jan 19, 2021)

In my research, I fell down the Rh factor rabbit ? hole. While Rh+ blood is iron based, Rh- blood is copper based. The term " blue blood", referring to the bloodlines of royalty, probably came about because Rh- blood, which royal bloodlines carry, oxidizes to a much bluer color. 
The Flood was supposed to wipe out the Nephilim, which were the offspring of "the sons of God and the daughters of men". This is also quite likely the Serpent's bloodline or the Rh- bloodline.
Interestingly, Rh- people are less likely to catch colds and flus. Maybe their blood is actually more antimicrobial. My partner is Rh- and he rarely gets sick.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2021)

Moonstar said:


> In my research, I fell down the Rh factor rabbit ? hole. While Rh+ blood is iron based, Rh- blood is copper based. The term " blue blood", referring to the bloodlines of royalty, probably came about because Rh- blood, which royal bloodlines carry, oxidizes to a much bluer color.
> The Flood was supposed to wipe out the Nephilim, which were the offspring of "the sons of God and the daughters of men". This is also quite likely the Serpent's bloodline or the Rh- bloodline.
> Interestingly, Rh- people are less likely to catch colds and flus. Maybe their blood is actually more antimicrobial. My partner is Rh- and he rarely gets sick.



I wasn't able to find confirmation for the claim that RH- people still have "copper-based" blood (“Blue Blood”: Is Rhesus Negative Blood Copper Based?)

But it seems to be true that blue blood is related to copper. Those blue-blooded humans of the past would have had hemocyanin instead of hemoglobin carrying oxygen. Maybe there are blood-types that still have a higher affinity for copper, but I think all humans run on hemoglobin today.

Reading up on hemocyanin (oxygen carrying capacity is lower than with iron, and it works better in lower temperatures) I would suggest that copper is connected to the reptile races that control us. On the other hand, if our environment was completely different, the properties of hemocyanin could have been completely different as well.


----------



## push4more (Feb 15, 2021)

A very interesting iodine drug.

Amiodarone is a drug used for afib and works very well. At the same time it causes extreme problems and high percentage like hypo and hyper thyroid, lung and liver systems. Typical amounts at 100-400 milligrams and lipophilic so many organs soak so to speak with a half time of around 4 months - to clear it out. It also contains a huge amount in iodine where 3 milligrams is free everyday with a dose 100 milligrams. Three iodine milligrams every Japanese day is similar to the average daily amount for iodine with fish, seaweed and kelp. Hyperthyroid issues are the same with Japan and USA. Most thyroid issues are in East Asia.

https://fluoroquinolonethyroid.com/...-thing-we-have-to-iodine-toxicity/information with fluorine and iodine issues.

The main point is selenium could be very important for amiodarone/iodine and also many people that ingest iodine without the correct I/Se ratio.

Its interesting with many small localities all over the world - after deluge - have *Goldilocks*  optimized soils for a range of minerals. It could have pre-deluge localities with very interesting goldilocks areas where that might have advantages for much longer life.


----------



## John Galt (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm wondering if doctors/pharma started the 'don't eat seafood during pregnancy' myth to keep the flow of future patients going. More babies born of iodine deficient mothers, more humans indebted to their "help" for a lifetime.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Mar 4, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> I am living proof. True iodine supplementation works. Not the shit they put in our salt. Lugols. Its saving my life.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 5, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i am interested also in the statement made by another poster about how d3 is not safe. i did read after seeing that that it is something truly used for killing rodents. that freaked me out. and i wonder, what is the alternative for d then besides sunshine? i do wonder why italians are said to have low d when they are the biggest sun worshipers i have ever come across....



Look into the research by Chris Masterjohn on Vitamin D and A. He connected all of the dots, and he was a pupil of the famous Dr. Fred Kummerow. Kummerow discovered the toxic nature of trans-fats, and lived to be 102 years old with a diet based on animal fats, fresh meat, dairy, fruits and vegetables.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H7tbWVNrXQ_


https://foodstuffsa.co.za/obituary-fred-kummerow-scientist-raised-early-warnings-trans-fats/


----------



## Megalonymous (Mar 5, 2021)

Eden was at the confluence of 4 rivers which brought mountains of salt,copper,tin,gold and silver all together at the salt marshes where the aurochs lived. It was paradise. Perfect digging for canals for fire protection... Until the ice age ended and it all flooded. Then the flood went away and everyone came rushing back to what was then called the underworld. Floods do not destroy massive god built earthworks entirely and the land has been lightly used ever since so the city of Zion and the garden are still there.

jmho
peace


----------



## BornCurious (Mar 30, 2021)

Bronze age started after a great biblical deluge. Later, there were few more catastrophes up to the last few centuries as mentioned in this interesting text


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks @Sovereine and @Fexus!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCegI_WXY6E_​


----------



## push4more (Nov 11, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Thanks @Sovereine and @Fexus!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCegI_WXY6E_​



My guess Earth was enriched many times. The extraterrestrial machine was - deluged "water". Gravity moved billions of tons of enriched  material and deposited in basins and oceans. Uranium in the ocean can be used now to mop it up - new Japanese idea.

There are millions of cubic miles of salt under the Mediterranean Sea deposited many times over say 20,000,000 years. Every cycle of water terramisformed causes major misfortune for us.  When a sun novas it ends part of that inside Earth. At some point something might be wanting to finally enrich the Earth and collect. 

China prepares to test thorium-fuelled nuclear reactor  Maybe in around 1000 years either some off planet civilization might use the salt and thorium or maybe us.

How about metal-iodine batteries in a million years? Advances and issues in developing metal-iodine batteries
​


----------



## Oracle (Nov 12, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I wasn't able to find confirmation for the claim that RH- people still have "copper-based" blood (“Blue Blood”: Is Rhesus Negative Blood Copper Based?)
> 
> But it seems to be true that blue blood is related to copper. Those blue-blooded humans of the past would have had hemocyanin instead of hemoglobin carrying oxygen. Maybe there are blood-types that still have a higher affinity for copper, but I think all humans run on hemoglobin today.
> 
> Reading up on hemocyanin (oxygen carrying capacity is lower than with iron, and it works better in lower temperatures) I would suggest that copper is connected to the reptile races that control us. On the other hand, if our environment was completely different, the properties of hemocyanin could have been completely different as well.


I completely agree with your suspicion and I base my support on the fact that my recent research ( on another  topic) has led me to conclude  that said reptilians ( I am NOT going to legitimize them with the power of a capital R) live underground in a lower Oxygen and "Gravity" region beneath the crust.


dreamtime said:


> @Luz Bella Thanks for your story. I don't agree about the mercury though - I think it's extremely toxic. Liquid mercury is not absorbed through skin, though, only via breathing in fumes. As far as I remember, organic mercury on the other hand goes through the skin pores and will kill you. I agree that we don't know the whole story about mercury.


Mercury as being anything other than the processed version was never anything I'd really thought about until just yesterday when I was listening with interest to a prospector friend of mine just back from a spell exploring regions in my area. We got talking about rocks in creeks and she was showing me some she had brought back and explaining what they were (Jasper). I mentioned I have always had a fascination with the variety of rocks I find in my bush walks along creek beds and usually return home with several just because their energy  attracts me, and she said it was a danger for prospectors seeking alluvial precious metals,coming  in contact with Mercury rocks in their search. I had never thought of Mercury as a Rock before to come across in a creek bed but I was aware it was used in the processing of Gold along with Arsenic in mines. She also informed me that Arsenic itself starts as a rock and is often found ( handily) in the same regions as Gold. Chemistry obviously isn't  my thing but I thought  I'd  share in the interests  of sharing Knowledge.


----------



## push4more (Nov 12, 2021)

Oracle said:


> P
> 
> I completely agree with your suspicion and I base my support on the fact that my recent research ( on another  topic) has led me to conclude  that said reptilians ( I am NOT going to legitimize them with the power of a capital R) live underground in a lower Oxygen and "Gravity" region beneath the crust.
> P
> ...


It would be interesting that iodine is very recent that dreamtime is saying.


Oracle said:


> I completely agree with your suspicion and I base my support on the fact that my recent research ( on another  topic) has led me to conclude  that said reptilians ( I am NOT going to legitimize them with the power of a capital R) live underground in a lower Oxygen and "Gravity" region beneath the crust.
> 
> Mercury as being anything other than the processed version was never anything I'd really thought about until just yesterday when I was listening with interest to a prospector friend of mine just back from a spell exploring regions in my area. We got talking about rocks in creeks and she was showing me some she had brought back and explaining what they were (Jasper). I mentioned I have always had a fascination with the variety of rocks I find in my bush walks along creek beds and usually return home with several just because their energy  attracts me, and she said it was a danger for prospectors seeking alluvial precious metals,coming  in contact with Mercury rocks in their search. I had never thought of Mercury as a Rock before to come across in a creek bed but I was aware it was used in the processing of Gold along with Arsenic in mines. She also informed me that Arsenic itself starts as a rock and is often found ( handily) in the same regions as Gold. Chemistry obviously isn't  my thing but I thought  I'd  share in the interests  of sharing Knowledge.




Here is an article showing that cinnabar, the ore of mercury, has interesting semiconductor "crystals".  

Cinnabar Mineral Specimen For Sale  Nice crystals and blood coloration. My guess it was used repeatedly for shaman uses.

HgS: a rugged, stable semiconductor radiation detector material


push4more said:


> Here is an interesting iodine article that Dreamtime would be interested.



https://bib.irb.hr/datoteka/365930.2008_Marine_Chemistry.pdf


----------



## Oracle (Nov 14, 2021)

push4more said:


> cinnabar, the ore of mercury, has interesting semiconductor "crystals".


Yes indeed. It has been found in all sorts of places that used to be involved in the antique powerhouses commonly called temples today. 
See @Catalyst 's series  Lost key for more  if  anyone reading is interested


----------



## 6079SmithW (Nov 14, 2021)

I've ordered some more idoine.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Nov 18, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I've ordered some more idoine.


Had a massive tooth ache yesterday, thought I would have to go to the dentist. Iodine arrived, six drops in water, three hours later tooth pain reduced. Now it's gone completely. Also slept better and have lots more energy. Get some iodine people, especially if you're vegan like me as I probably don't get much


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2021)

Another thing which gets rid of toothache is oil pulling with coconut or olive oil done for as long as it takes for the muscles on the face to ache. Another is putting a small piece of stem ginger in the cavity or on and then drinking ginger tea afterwards.
Another is half a teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda in solution with water, enough to dissolve the bicarb and swill that around the mouth until the pain goes away.
Sorry nothing to do with iodine as far as I know but toothache is a bugger and the three items above are much more likely to be at hand than iodine drops when it hits so felt it worth sharing here. If inappropriate then just pm me and I'll delete it.


----------

